# Custom size Sources ?



## LT Greenwood (Jun 3, 2016)

I made an overlay for my twitch for Overwatch to hide the chat but I cant custom size the source to fit inside the overlay. Is there anyway to custom size a source ?


----------



## FerretBomb (Jun 3, 2016)

Click on the 'Edit Scene' button down below the preview window to enable editing. Then click the source you want to resize. Then just click and drag a corner handle. Click 'Edit Scene' again after you're done to lock everything in place so you won't grab/resize/move anything on accident. :)

Do note, resizing items in the preview window uses a low-quality resizing method. Any art assets should be sized appropriately using an image editing program outside of OBS, so they can be used at native size in the scene. For things like Twitch Chat, using the CLR Browser and a site like TwitchAlerts for the chatbox will let you specify a size for the source so it will fit without resizing... text is especially degraded by being rescaled in the preview, and can become unreadable quickly.


----------



## LT Greenwood (Jun 3, 2016)

FerretBomb said:


> Click on the 'Edit Scene' button down below the preview window to enable editing. Then click the source you want to resize. Then just click and drag a corner handle. Click 'Edit Scene' again after you're done to lock everything in place so you won't grab/resize/move anything on accident. :)
> 
> Do note, resizing items in the preview window uses a low-quality resizing method. Any art assets should be sized appropriately using an image editing program outside of OBS, so they can be used at native size in the scene. For things like Twitch Chat, using the CLR Browser and a site like TwitchAlerts for the chatbox will let you specify a size for the source so it will fit without resizing... text is especially degraded by being rescaled in the preview, and can become unreadable quickly.


im on obs studio and i dont see what u mean by edit scene and i have the ability to use the lil red circles to resize but i need to be able to move the top bottom and both sides and idk how or if u can even do that.


----------



## FerretBomb (Jun 3, 2016)

Ah, you've posted in the wrong area; this forum's for Classic. Studio doesn't have scene locking (yet?).

Yeah, you need to resize the overlay image outside of OBS. Otherwise it will look crappy. Seriously.

In the meantime, to crop, hold ALT while resizing. To disable the aspect ratio lock, hold SHIFT or CTRL. I can't remember which one it is; the other one disables edge-snapping.


----------



## LT Greenwood (Jun 3, 2016)

FerretBomb said:


> Ah, you've posted in the wrong area; this forum's for Classic. Studio doesn't have scene locking (yet?).
> 
> Yeah, you need to resize the overlay image outside of OBS. Otherwise it will look crappy. Seriously.
> 
> In the meantime, to crop, hold ALT while resizing. To disable the aspect ratio lock, hold SHIFT or CTRL. I can't remember which one it is; the other one disables edge-snapping.



no i found it :D! deff needs scene locking tho cause i keep accidentally moving the wrong stuff lol. But to resize it i had to go to edit scene item transform and manually figure out the exact size to fit in my box. thanks for the help even tho we are talking bout 2 different versions u still kinda helped :D.


----------

